# 2012 Texas Trio Classic



## hahndo

*Over $20,000 paid to winners last year and over $18,500 raised for research. Check out www.texastrioclassic.com for all details*​

*
Date:​*​​​​June 9, 2012​
*Meeting Location:​*​​​​Russell's Bait & Tackle - Matagorda Texas​
*Team Cost:​*​​​​$225 per Boat minimum
$75 per person (5 person limit)
GUARANTEED $11,000 IN WINNINGS PLUS 100% CALCUTTA PAYOUT!!!! PLUS SIDE POTS!​
*Individual Prize​*Biggest Trout - $3000 cash! ($1,500 for Open Division & $1,500 for Artificial Division)​*Team Prizes​*Biggest "Texas Trio" per Boat - Trout, Redfish and Flounder​*Open Division Artificial Division​*1​​​​st Place Team $1,800 1st Place Team $1,800
2nd Place Team $1,000 2nd Place Team $1,000
3rd Place Team $600 3rd Place Team $600
4th Place Team $400 4th Place Team $400
5th Place Team $200 5th Place Team $200​
*Optional Team Side Pot​*Most Weight Per Boat • up to 3 Trout
• up to 2 Redfish​*CALCUTTA!!​*Friday June 8, 2012 - Team Calcutta
Matagorda Fireman's Hall
Over $14,000 was brought in at the Calcutta last year!
Dinner, Entertainment, and Team Calcutta Auction
If you have never experienced a Calcutta, come and join us Friday night before the tournament. The Calcutta allows everyone to be a
part of the Texas Trio Classic! Come and bid on a team and be a part of the tournament that people keep talking about!​*Saturday June 9, 2012​*​​​​- Festivities Start at 1 PM
Food, Raffle, and Entertainment! Bring the whole family out and watch the exciting weigh-in!
For details and rules contact one of the following Tournament Directors.​
Shane Hahn: 210-602-9842 Cliff Roberts: 281-728-1046
Travis Elliott: 281-686-2964 Rick Reed: 830-431-0082
Dirk Griffith: 281-773-9679 Nathan Lubbers : 979-429-0502​*For more info check out
TexasTrioClassic.com​Optional Individual Side Pots​*Trout Closest to 20 inches : $10 per entry
Redfish with most spots : $10 per entry
$100 entry per team • 80% payout​Open Division and Artificial Division teams are separated and the top finisher in each division wins this side pot.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

We look forward to fishing this tourney every summer! Every year it continues to get better and better and has grown into a pretty big money payout as well. The guys that run it really take it serious and talk with as many people as possible at the tourney to see what they can do to make it better. The live weigh in/music also makes for an awesome atmosphere around the harbor. Can't wait to see how many people sign-up this year and what minor changes they make to help everything run even smoother. 

Did I mention that all the money raised goes directly to cancer research, this is the most important part! Hope to see everyone down for this event, whether you're fishing or not.


----------



## TEBC

Due to numerous requests we have posted last years results. Check it out!
www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## Maybe Someday

I look forward to the tournament this year especially since Cajun Connection will be cooking the crawfish and gumbo for the calcutta. We had a great time last year and its nice knowing that the proceeds are going to a good cause. If you havent fished this tournament i highly suugest that you participate the guys running it make it fun for everyone and there is no pollitical BS! Cant wait!


----------



## TEBC

Thanks to our 2012 sponsors that we have received so far. If you are interested in helping out contact one of our tournament directors. No donation is to big or small. Check out the website for updated 2012 sponsors.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## hahndo

Thanks to the following 2012 Sponsors. If you would like to join them visit www.texastrioclassic.com

South Texas Project- $3000 big trout sponsor

Ward Real Estate- $1200 t-shirt sponsor

Busha Boat works- $1100 plaque sponsor

Capital Farm Credit- $750 weigh-in sponsor

Del Papa Distributing- $700 Beverage sponsor

Blackstone Steel- $700 Calcutta sponsor

Matagorda Regional Center- $500 Calcutta sponsor

Roger Schneider- $500 Calcutta sponsor


----------



## blackmagic

Ooooh cant wait!


----------



## TEBC

We are excited to announce that we will be donating last years proceeds to The American Cancer Society, Texas Children's Hospital as well as The Bay City Wellness Foundation!
:flag::texasflag


----------



## M.Taylor

We'll be there, looking forward to another great year!!!


----------



## H-2

*Tx Trio Classic - who's in?*

Looking forward to the event again this year - last year was HUGE and this appears to be shaping up for a bigger turnout and even more payout! WOW


----------



## TEBC

We are excited to announce that some of last years proceeds were donated to the Matagorda County Wellness Foundation and The American Cancer Society (Matagorda County Branch) yesterday.


----------



## hahndo

One month out. Get your early entry discount in by May 28th


----------



## hahndo

You have until next Monday 28th to get your early registration discount. You can sign up online at www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

Today is the last day to get your early entry discount of $50. Go to the website and sign up online. Feel free to contact a tournament director if you have any questions.
www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## dragonbait

*Texas trio classic*

Who is going to be *"FISHING FOR A CURE"* this year? Everyone who reads this post or who visits this webpage is, has, or will be affected by cancer somehow. That is the reason this tournanment was started and the drive behind the committee members and all the volunteers. So lets hear who is Fishing this wonderful tournament June 9th in Matagorda.


----------



## H-2

*tx trio*

Wouldnt miss it! Huge payout & for an awesome cause. With a seperate bait & artificial division, no one ahould have excuses this year not to fish. And cold beer and crawish friday night for all entered fishermen....this year will be HUGE. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Less than a week away and I'm already stoked! Look forward to seeing everyone this year and it's shaping up to the biggest yet.


----------



## TEBC

We have 35 early entries up from only 11 last year. The weather looks like its going to be nice. Looking forward to a great turn out this year. Should be a lot of money in the calcutta! Bring your checkbooks and credit cards and lets get it on!

Tight Lines!


----------

